# Road  / tar planings??



## TotalMadgeness (27 June 2016)

Where in Scotland can I get reasonably priced road planings for my muddy gateways & paths? I've moved to my own place recently and for some reason this stuff seems awfully hard to get hold of... Yet I seem to recall all the livery yards I've ever been at always had a massive pile of planings lying in their fields... 

Any advice greatly appreciated!


----------



## EQUIDAE (27 June 2016)

Contact the highways agency and find out when roads are being relaid and who is doing it. You can then contact the company and get some cheap


----------



## smurf (29 June 2016)

We tend to just buy them when they are doing a road near us. We normally pay between £3 and £4 a ton.
We have also bought them from http://ejdouglas.co.uk/find-us.html  but I think they are closer to £6 a ton but again depends where you are based


----------

